# Detling, Kent - March 2012



## tank2020 (Mar 10, 2012)

I Found this place whilst working so couldn't explore at the time. Went home and done a bit of research, then returned at the weekend.

I was very excited when I found an entrance to a tunnel under a large mound, "Plotting room" sprang to mind, but alas; no, just a small bunker. The mound is actually the remains of a Norman Fort, the motte of which is still visible, on which the bailey would have stood, the whole place is dotted with WW2 defences and rubble.

RAF Detling served in both great wars, but sadly most of it has been demolished, but there still remains plenty of insights as what was there before, pill boxes, machine gun posts, air raid shelters, even some hangers remain, but now all interwoven with the industrial estate.

On site I also found the remains of Bimbury Castle Tower, almost completely split in half now by tree roots, and home to a Barn Owl that scared the begebies out me.

Binbury was mentioned in the Doomsdayday book as the property of Bishop Odo and when he was disgraced was granted to Gilbert Magminot; later it was the seat of the de Turnham family, then the Northwood family. and here lays a gruesome story about the death of Lady Northwood in the mid 14th century - she was standing on the motte when the sandy soil gave way beneath her, and she was buried alive and "stifled to death with the pressure".






































































































Not much but a nice little explore.

Cheers


----------



## night crawler (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice work there, what more could you want, the history and Pillboxes.


----------



## jonney (Mar 10, 2012)

cracking finds mate cheers for that


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2012)

Superb photos,something for everyone there!


----------



## highcannons (Mar 10, 2012)

That was good to look at, liked the history, thanks mate.


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 10, 2012)

That little bunker is not unlike the air raid shelters at Lympne - a place I know you know well Mr Tank! It also looks a little BHQ-ish.......Any chance they are the same vintage?
Godzy


----------



## tigger2 (Mar 10, 2012)

Air raid shelter is one of several fairly standard types.

Detling and Lympne battle headquarters are both extant and to drawing 11008/41 design


----------



## Winch It In (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice indeed tank, well spotted.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 12, 2012)

Tank found a tunnel! Tank found a tunnel! 

I'm beginning to sense a theme here buddy, what with Grain Fort and Dover! We must hook up and have a bash at the bigger one at Grain one of these days!

Nice stuff.


----------



## Munchh (Mar 12, 2012)

Quality find tank and your images are superb, thanks for posting. 

I agree with other posters, the bunker is an air raid shelter.


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 12, 2012)

Cheers for Tank great photos as always.There's another Detling pillbox here

http://www.kenthistoryforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=3351.0


----------



## chris (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice discovery


----------

